# Recovery from a flare up



## Lws (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had GI symptoms for as long as I can remember. But after a bad honeymoon with bad bad Montezumas revenge in 2007 they got worse. I have seen some dramatic improvements by going vegan and gluten free. Vegan for ethics, gluten not by choice. After blood work, my tests are inconclusive. Low probability of Crohns, and inconclusive with Celiac or IBS. When I gave up gluten and dairy in September 2011, my symptoms went away. As did the weight loss.Until a week or so ago. My diarrhea is back with a vengence. I am off sick today because i am terrified i will not be close enough to a toilet. It seems to be triggered by stress and excessive caffeine consumption. I had reduced my caff but it kinda spiraled out of control recently. I know last week there was one day when i had two cups of black coffee, three cups of black tea, and two cups of green tea plus very dark chocolate. Normally I have one cup of coffee with almond milk, and a cup of tea. And I was menstrating. And I was having some personal issues. Now i have poo issues, even though the stress and menstration is gone.With the past week, i have had diarrhea four times, constipation twice. Within the past month i have had diarrhea seven times. For the constipation this week, my constipation is pooping just once rock solid big cracky poop, but needing to go more but cannot. My questions are:*how long does a flare up last for you?* i usually like to just not eat with a flare up, but from doing it so much in 2011 i cannot do that anymore. What dietary changes should be made during a flare up? and how long do you have to follow that?* ladies does your IBSD get worse with your period?* when do you worry the diarrhea is too much?Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like the stress did you in. A flare-up takes about 6 weeks for me to get under control. Yes, my period results in a mini-flare up and increased symptoms (stress again).What I do:Twice cooked brown rice for breakfast.Soup & Crackers for lunch.Steamed veggies and sometimes poached salmon for dinner.Nothing rawNo oils or fatty foodsLimit sugarget lots of extra sleepGet an hour of daily exercisedrink lots of fluids


----------



## Lws (Feb 7, 2012)

Korga said:


> Sounds like the stress did you in. A flare-up takes about 6 weeks for me to get under control. Yes, my period results in a mini-flare up and increased symptoms (stress again).What I do:Twice cooked brown rice for breakfast.Soup & Crackers for lunch.Steamed veggies and sometimes poached salmon for dinner.Nothing rawNo oils or fatty foodsLimit sugarget lots of extra sleepGet an hour of daily exercisedrink lots of fluids


Thanks for the feedback Korga. Wow, that is good to know with sleep. I do not get too much sleep. I know it is so important. But my sleep is so poor. I am really excited when I get three straight hours or about six hours total for the night. Six hours would be miraculous. Usually i am on 4.5-6 hours of sleep a nite plan. Sometimes two to three. Will try some melatonin.I am good on everything but the raw. I add sugar, honey, agave, etc. to nothing. I had been tracking my nutrients and my sugar grams consumed in a day is pretty low. and duh, probably two cups of beans yesterday was not the brightest move. I just thought since I was so constipated from the day before I needed more fiber. Well that and I was not paying attention to how much of the chili I was eating. Really I am usually very disciplined in my diet. I struggle with understanding the fiber thing, but now will stay away from that much during a flare up.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Korga said:


> Sounds like the stress did you in. A flare-up takes about 6 weeks for me to get under control. Yes, my period results in a mini-flare up and increased symptoms (stress again).What I do:Twice cooked brown rice for breakfast.Soup & Crackers for lunch.Steamed veggies and sometimes poached salmon for dinner.Nothing rawNo oils or fatty foodsLimit sugarget lots of extra sleepGet an hour of daily exercisedrink lots of fluidsp


 i am releived takes to know someone else that takes six weeks to get over a flare--everyone thinks i am being a drama queen..right now i either have the flu (stomach) or a flare up i will be down for weks to come either way.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

My flares take forever to resolve, too. Usually, when in a flare, I'll take metamucil for the bulking factor, then I eat plain rice, toast, porridgy things for a day or so, then add maybe a hard-boiled egg or cooked chicken ( I crockpot w/ nothing added). You have to go slow. but, the good thing is that you can take cooked chicken for lunch at work w/ crackers or pretzels. I only drink water and herbal teas, peppermint mostly, but chamomile, yerba mate, those sorts of things. At my worst, water will set me off. Hang in there.


----------



## Lws (Feb 7, 2012)

Trudyg said:


> My flares take forever to resolve, too. Usually, when in a flare, I'll take metamucil for the bulking factor, then I eat plain rice, toast, porridgy things for a day or so, then add maybe a hard-boiled egg or cooked chicken ( I crockpot w/ nothing added). You have to go slow. but, the good thing is that you can take cooked chicken for lunch at work w/ crackers or pretzels. I only drink water and herbal teas, peppermint mostly, but chamomile, yerba mate, those sorts of things. At my worst, water will set me off. Hang in there.


I think I was trying to go too fast. The challenge I have is that I am also vegan. Normally I can handle a ton of fiber. But a stress induced flare up, and the fiber does not agree with me. I was on 2 cups of beans a day. Now, I have to do tofu instead since it is so easy to digest. And I found these veggie burgers that are lower in fiber too. Gluten doesn't seem to agree with me either. Coffee elimination has helped tremendously, as have the extra bananas, instead of the higher fiber broccoli and bok choy that I am used to. I used to eat such a low fiber diet, so transitioning back to bland food is rough, but necessary for the healing process, I see.


----------



## TIGRITSA (Aug 27, 2009)

It happens and goes by itself in me. Sometime stress some time wrong diet. I try do not eat chocolate or drink cofee. Just tea, or herbal tea. Tosts and egg for breakfast, sup , meet , vegetables all cooked.


----------



## breakaway (Mar 18, 2011)

Korga said:


> Sounds like the stress did you in. A flare-up takes about 6 weeks for me to get under control. Yes, my period results in a mini-flare up and increased symptoms (stress again).What I do:Twice cooked brown rice for breakfast.Soup & Crackers for lunch.Steamed veggies and sometimes poached salmon for dinner.Nothing rawNo oils or fatty foodsLimit sugarget lots of extra sleepGet an hour of daily exercisedrink lots of fluids


Do you eat raw fruits?I think stress also caused my flare up. It's been almost a month now. It's not every day that I get issues...it seems to happen more when I don't get enough sleep. But sometimes I will get symptoms even with adequate sleep.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Fiber is not the same. Soluble fiber is that which gets kind of gluey, like oatmeal or lima beans. Insoluble is like celery--the fibers may chew up but they stay and act like a brillo pad in you tender gut. You need both, and many foods have both. The trick is, when in a flare, to eat the soluble fiber more. This extends the intestines (bulking action) but isn't harsh. That is why applesauce is part of the brat diet. You would think that an empty bowel would be good, but actually the bulk in there distends it and causes the cramping to relax, giving you a more comfortable sensation. That's one reason that metamucil is so good.


----------

